# EMBALSES.NET > Cafeteria >  El Camino de Santiago y...los miembros de Embalses.net

## jlois

Bueno, amigos, os voy a proponer una especie de "quedada", no es que me guste demasiado este término, quizás debiera definirlo como una reunión de buenos amigos y colegas, y hacerlo no en un sólo lugar sino que podríamos organizarlo con bastante tiempo por delante para que tal evento se pudiese desarrollar desde muchos lugares de esta España nuestra jejeje. 
Se me ocurre que incluso se podrían desarrollar varias rutas, pues el Camino de Santiago no sólo pasa por Roncesvalles sino que hay varias opciones que dejando a un lado la polémica de si son rehabilitados por el interés económico que suscita el que la gente los transite o si es porque en verdad existían esas rutas compostelanas, nos puede ofrecer suficientes alternativas que nos faciliten el llegar desde casi cualquier rincón y enlazar con el camino primitivo.

Voy a dejar en el aire la idea. Me gustaría plantear esta actividad para el año próximo, y que nos de más tiempo para prepararnos para el pateo jejeje...no, en serio, para que pudieramos programar unos cuantos días de convivencia en el camino, sea cual fuera la ruta a tomar, y que por supuesto siempre iría acompañada de la visita de alguna presa que a buen seguro las habrá cercanas a nuestras etapas de pateo.

Imaginaros hacer caminata ( relajada eso sí, jejeje, máximo 25 kms ) por la mañana...y después de la sobremesa una rutilla por algún paraje de esos que estamos metiendo en los foros y que son asombrosos en fotografía para cuanto más en tiempo real.

El tema lo dejaré abierto por aquí, qué mejor lugar que la cafetería para ralajarse un par de minutos y conversar sobre estas cuestiones, Y que conste que digo lo del Camino de Santiago no como algo obligado sino como la excusa oportuna para enfocar esta propuesta.

Un saludo muy cordial desde esta zona al sur de Lugo...y a unos 35 kms del Camino de Santiago jejeje...( por cierto, el amigo Pons Minei lo tiene que ni pintado ).

Jose Luis.

----------


## REEGE

Yo tengo al principio del año, el calendario de turnos de trabajo y si la fecha que se pusiese me viniese bien, contad conmigo... Uno de mis sueños es hacer algo, ver algo, sentir esas tierras y ese camino.
Llevo 3 años diciéndole a María de hacer parte de ese camino y disfrutar de Galicia que nunca la hemos visitado y sería una gran oportunidad.
Buena propuesta y lo dicho, si las fechas me cuadran no me importaría subir unos días allí.
Un saludo Jlois.

----------


## Luján

Nosotros lo tenemos un poco más difícil para apuntarnos. Aparte del trabajo, que es el que manda, está el tema de nuestra "pequeña" No sé si soportaría tal caminata (supongo que sí) y no sé dónde podríamos dormir que admitieran animales. Por otro lado, desde Valencia, seguro que no partiríamos, aunque tenemos posibilidad de tener una base en Pamplona, siendo de todos modos muchos kilómetros hasta Santiago.


Es una muy buena idea, pero habrá que ver posibilidades.

----------


## ben-amar

Yo, como casi todos, dependo del trabajo.
La "leona", abuen seguro que estaria muy contenta pero pediria ser parte del equipaje de la mochila.
Yo tendria que tomarlo a traves de la Ruta de la Plata. He visto parte de ella y es preciosa.
Ya veremos que se puede hacer, merece la pena hablarlo. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## embalses al 100%

A mí me gustaría hacerlo, aunque sea en coche, o en un día de ida y vuelta o algo así.
Es uno de las cosas que me tengo apuntadas para el futuro, hacer el Camino de Santiago. Me parece una ruta preciosa y cpnvivir con otras personas, o con la Flora y la Fauna del camino.

----------


## ben-amar

> A mí me gustaría hacerlo, aunque sea en coche, o en un día de ida y vuelta o algo así.
> Es uno de las cosas que me tengo apuntadas para el futuro, hacer el Camino de Santiago. Me parece una ruta preciosa y cpnvivir con otras personas, o con la Flora y la Fauna del camino.


Si yo puedo ir, y nuestras fechas coinciden, tienes plaza en mi coche junto a Ben-Amar Jr.
Ya lo hablaremos. :Wink:

----------


## perdiguera

Tengo 57, y no he hecho el camino, ni un metro. Bueno la verdad es que, de visita a ciudades como Roncesvalles, Pamplona, Logroño, Santo Domingo de la Calzada, León y Santiago de Compostela, habré hecho, sin darme cuenta, algunos metros de camino.
No me quedaré así. Prometido. Es mi asignatura pendiente.
Estaré, si cuadramos, donde digais.

----------


## jlois

Pues la propuesta está realizada, y los tiempos serán comedidos a buena fé para organizar dicha actividad con la máxima facilidad para que la mayor parte de nosotros podamos asistir en buena medida a realizarla, ya sea unos días o una etapa en concreto o incluso unas horas si no pudiera ser más tiempo.

Próximamente se podría ir aportando alguno de esos itinerarios posibles, tanto el própiamente nombrado camino del norte, como aquellos otros que confluyeran al ya mencionado.

Ya os digo, amigos, que la idea es planearlo sin prisas jejeje...pero sin pausas, poniendo como intervalo de tiempo para ir diseñándolo el año próximo. Sólo es mi humilde criterio que está abierto a todo tipo de sugerencias.

Un saludo muy cordial desde esta zona sur de Lugo.

Jose Luis.

----------


## suer

Una experiencia maravillosa hacer el camino, aunque sólo sea una parte. Tengo uno y medio a mis espaldas, a pie (en dos años) y en bici (solo medio).
La próxima será con mi hijo en bici (se lo prometí) pero aún quedan unos añitos.

----------


## jlois

Hola amigo Suer, la propuesta está muy abierta y como ya he comentado la podriamos organizar por etapas, segun las posibilidades d ela mayoría e intentando hacer que coincidiese por lugares de los cuales cada cual nos pudiese aportar sus preferencias. 

Yo hace tiempo que también he hecho varias etapas, siempre limitado por mi tiempo, pero el caso es que se podría plantear un par de días en los que coincidiesemos con el camino que parte del sur, digo dos días como si son tres...eso es planearlo con suficiente antelación. Lo importante no sólo sería el camino en sí, sino el compartir unos buenos momentos con tantas personas que hoy por hoy compartimos estos foros...lo importante sería poder combinarlo con un turismo paisajístico del cual cada uno de nosotros tiene muy buenos ejemplos.
Así mismo...se podría establecer otra etapa en el norte...y así sucesivamente. No sé , quizás es complicar mucho la historia, pero creo que puede ser interesante.

Un saludo muy cordial desde la zona sur de lugo.

Jose Luis.

----------


## ARAGORM

Muy buena idea Jose Luis, como a todos dependo del trabajo, si me coincide con alguna fecha de descanso seguro que iré.
Un saludo.

----------


## jlois

Existe mucha documentación sobre la cultura del Camino y los lugares que atraviesa. Así mismo, tenemos gran variedad de páginas web que nos ayudan a condensarla para una rápida visión de su complejidad.

Una de mis favoritas es esta, que aún teniendo por encabezamiento el nombre de una cadena de supermercados, está muy bien editada y lo mejor de todo, adjunta en PDF´s la información de los trayectos y de sus etapas bastante completos.

http://caminodesantiago.consumer.es/...ela-al-camino/

Si desplegais las rutas las podremos resumir en las nueve opciones que son coincidentes entre casi todas las fuentes que conozco, aunque para nuestro caso, creo que podríamos ceñirnos a tres muy concretas:

       El Camino Francés, 31 etapas, 775 kms.
http://caminodesantiago.consumer.es/...tiago/frances/

       Vía de la Plata, 26 etapas, 705 kms.
http://caminodesantiago.consumer.es/...a-de-la-plata/


       Camino del Norte, 32 etapas, 818 kms.
http://caminodesantiago.consumer.es/...ago/del-norte/

Por supuesto que las demás opciones son totalmente admisibles y a veces hasta de posible inclusión en las rutas anteriores.

Existe un foro muy completo y de gran cantidad de información y sobretodo d eimágenes de mucha gente que últimamente ha sufrido ataques de spaw pero que supongo que en breve volverá a mostrarnos esa gran información en la que más de uno , jejeje, hemos aportado nuestro granito de arena.

http://www.redsocialperegrina.com/

Y por supuesto , el enlace ofiacial o...uno de tantos jejeje.

http://www.caminosantiago.com/

Como veis, lo único que nos impide realizar este tipo de rutas es el poco tiempo del que a veces, o casi siempre, disponemos. Pero tampoco hay que plantearlo como un reto en su totalidad sino más bien como un enorme número de posibilidades para poder coincidir en lugares tan diferentes como interesantes.

Un saludo muy cordial desde esta parte tan al sur de Lugo.

Jose Luis.

----------


## perdiguera

Retomo este tema ya que en estas últimas vacaciones he viajado con coche por algunos tramos del camino en sentido contrario y he visitado y dormido en algún pueblo donde había albergues.
La cantidad de gente que he visto haciendo el camino, en bicicleta y caminando me ha llamado poderosamente la atención, hasta el punto que como ya dije más arriba en otro mensaje, esa asignatura pendiente la voy a cursar el año que viene y nos vamos mi mujer y yo a hacerlo caminando desde Puente la Reina en Navarra hasta Santigo.
He elegido Puente la Reina porque es donde se juntan las dos vías principales del camino francés, Somport y Roncesvalles.
Será en junio o en septiembre, no lo sé todavía pero será.
Y así podré ver otra vez Belesar.

----------


## FEDE

Estupenda idea José Luis, si Dios quiere, las fechas y circunstancias lo permiten, podéis contar conmigo para el año que viene para alguna etapa.

Saludos  :Smile:

----------

